# Sportsmans Predator Seminar



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those of you in Southern Utah have a chance to see the Predator Strikeforce seminar on Jan. 29 at the St. George Sportsmans Warehouse at 1:00 pm. 

Then he will be at the Riverdale one on Feb.19th.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i will be there for the feb. 19. hopefully a bunch of yall will show, i'd love to meet some of you guys in person and put a face to a screen name. 

lets make it a AWESOME turn out on the 19th!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been calling predators for 45+ years. I had never attended a seminar until today. I wish they had seminars way back when. If you ever get a chance to attend one of Tom's seminars I would highly recommend it. I took a neighbor kid and he is fired up to get back after 'em.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> I've been calling predators for 45+ years. I had never attended a seminar until today. I wish they had seminars way back when. If you ever get a chance to attend one of Tom's seminars I would highly recommend it. I took a neighbor kid and he is fired up to get back after 'em.


That's awesome! It's got me fired up for feb seminar! Hopefully I'll see a bunch of y'all there.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

The neighbor kid was back over here again today. "I wanna go-I wanna go-when can we go" LOL. I hope to take him a few times before the coyotes den up. It's going to be a long summer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It got me stoked too; the most surprising tidbit of info was that his favorite or maybe the term was most successful month was August, for reasons obvious to those who are experienced.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> It got me stoked too; the most surprising tidbit of info was that his favorite or maybe the term was most successful month was August, for reasons obvious to those who are experienced.


thats good info. im a newbie to coyotes being from alabama. i really hope to get my skills in check and make this year a good hunt!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bkelz said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > It got me stoked too; the most surprising tidbit of info was that his favorite or maybe the term was most successful month was August, for reasons obvious to those who are experienced.
> ...


Worth every penny!


----------

